# Circumcision rates of puerto rico.



## mrfunkygenius (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello, anyone know the rates of puerto rico? I suspect it isn't the norm.

Regards

Funky


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

I asked a Puerto Rican about this, and his response was that most Puerto Ricans are not born in hospitals (or at least weren't - he is in his 40s). He added that those who are born in hospitals tend to be upper class, and they often circumcise.

Marnie


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Dh lived in PR until he was 10, and I asked him about this. He said that growing up it was possibly half and half. He and his brothers all were, and every single male in his family, but that he remembers seeing boys playing who were not.


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

All three Puerto Rican guys I've met were intact, but three out of millions hardly constitutes a valid sample.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

My dad grew up in PR....although I have never asked or been told..I assume he and all his brothers are intact, since my dad is against RIC. He also kept my brother intact.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't think Puerto Rico is a bastion of intactness like other Latin countries. My DP & his 2 brothers, born in a hospital in PR in the 70s, are all circumcised. Their mother was told that they would get cancer if she didn't do it, and of course she didn't want that to happen.

DP is 38, and moved over to the States after college in 1996. He says that he never heard of homebirth, growing up in the city of San Juan. He characterizes the climate around birth & breastfeeding as extremely mainstream, so intactness is definitely not a given there. It may be that the less-urban areas circumcised less frequently then and/or now.

His mom just moved here as well a couple of years ago, and she was pretty surprised by the thought of me not using a hospital to have a baby. She had c-sections with all 3 of her kids. Cesarean rates are sky-high there (45% was the number in 2002!)

Hopefully the rates of circumcision among the younger set are going down just like they are here on the mainland. In the 70s at least, it was just like here.


----------



## BabyJay'sMom (Jul 21, 2006)

I lived there for three years and visited maternity wards to visit friends twice. My very limited experience was that yes, circ was on the checklist before discharge. I remember one of my friends having a screaming argument to take her child home before he was circ'd. (This was also the same hospital where she labored in a room with 10 other women while her DH was not allowed in, where the baby was not allowed to room in, and where they ignored her instructions not to give sugar water, formula and a pacifier.) I believe my other friend did have her son circ'd.


----------



## behildeer (Mar 15, 2018)

MarnieMax said:


> I asked a Puerto Rican about this, and his response was that most Puerto Ricans are not born in hospitals (or at least weren't - he is in his 40s). He added that those who are born in hospitals tend to be upper class, and they often circumcise.
> 
> Marnie


hola.
i only became a member so i'd reply to this person that you talked to.
yes, this is a old/dead post, so you'll guess my uh discomfort w/the level of ignorance from this boricua to revive it.
am boricua, lets end it there. lived here since birth, am 37.
my mother was born on a hospital, she was born on '47.
her mother wasn't, n she died 1-2 years ago, so that gives you a perspective.
i think people in the 40s forward were already being born on hospitals which is the norm and not the lucky exception.
how does this person say that? am thinking now that the person wasn't raised [born?] on the island, cus by no standard that info would be conceivable.
am sorry this isn't related to the original circumcision thread's topic.
yet people at least till the very late 1930s were starting to go to hospitals when in labor.
this person is like 20 [gasp] years off.
it was actually irresponsible from to say that.
still read that line 'most Puerto Ricans are not born in hospitals' and cant.
yall can laugh if you want. but it does make you mad.


----------

